# Bob Huggins out at Cincinnati



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Report: Huggins to resign or be fired in next 24 hours

Bob Huggins' successful, but tumultuous tenure with the Cincinnati Bearcats reportedly is nearing a sudden end.

The Cincinnati Enquirer, citing sources close to the situation, reported on its Web site Tuesday that Huggins will be forced to resign or be fired in the next 24 hours. Associate head coach Andy Kennedy will be asked to replace Huggins in the interim, according to the newspaper.

A source told the newspaper that Huggins will be sent a letter Tuesday, asking the coach to accept a $3 million buyout of the remaining two years on his deal. According to the report, Huggins would have 24 hours to accept or he would be "terminated without cause" and his compensation would be reduced to $2 million.

Huggins was arrested last June and pleaded no contest to driving under the influence. He was ordered to attend a three-day intervention program, and the school suspended him with pay for two months.

In May, the university had said it would honor the final two years of Huggins' contract. However, the university had stripped a rollover provision from Huggins' contract after his arrest and no-contest plea for drunken driving last year. The provision automatically added a year onto his contract each summer, keeping it a four-year deal.

Huggins had to decide whether to accept it or take a buyout provision in his contract.

"I plan on fulfilling my contract," Huggins said in May. "I love the players. I think I have an obligation to them, certainly to their families and the fans in the city of Cincinnati.

[More in URL]


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

who'll take over?


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I was surprised when I saw this. I didn't see it coming this suddenly, but I can sorta see why they'd want him out though.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

they're a year late


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Good coach but he needed basketball players not just athletes. I also did not see this coming.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Nancy Zimpher is a ****ing *****

There was no logic to this move, only pure ego by the President of the university that wanted to make sure that no one at the university would have a bigger profile than her.

This is the **** that happens when you put a buckeye in charge of the University of Cincinnati


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> Nancy Zimpher is a ****ing *****
> 
> There was no logic to this move, only pure ego by the President of the university that wanted to make sure that no one at the university would have a bigger profile than her.
> 
> This is the **** that happens when you put a buckeye in charge of the University of Cincinnati


:laugh:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Is it true that Cincinnati's graduation rate was 0% one season?

Also, does someone have a list of Cincinnati player infractions and run-ins with the law?


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I hope the new AD knows she just lost any chance they had at the Big 3 for 07, O.J. Mayo, BIll Walker, and Keanean Ellis, Cincinnatti was leading for all three of them because of Huggins.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Good for the Big East - we did need such a crooked coach


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> Nancy Zimpher is a ****ing *****
> 
> There was no logic to this move, only pure ego by the President of the university that wanted to make sure that no one at the university would have a bigger profile than her.
> 
> This is the **** that happens when you put a buckeye in charge of the University of Cincinnati


I read an article on ESPN 2 about it all. I can't believe they fired the coach at this point, but if they wanted to have a program full of picture perfect players I understand. Huggs style of coaching and recruiting was much differant then the one the Pres wanted I guess.


----------

